# National Title Predictions



## GTMODawg (Jan 4, 2022)

I am leaning on UGA by 10 or more.  Alabama has been inconsistent this season and played their best game in the SEC CG while UGA played their worst.  UGA soils the bed sheets at least once a season but rarely twice.  I think the SEC CG was the bed linen ruining game for 2021 and UGA comes out looking like the team that won 13 games.  I think we get somewhere north of 175 yards rushing and close to 300 yards passing while holding Bama to under 100 yards rushing and somewhere in the neighborhood of 300 yards passing....the difference coming in timely 3 and outs by UGAs defense, superior special teams play and maybe a plus 2 in turnovers, making the field shorter for UGA than Bama.  UGA 34, Bama 24.  What you got???


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 4, 2022)

I got Georgia going into halftime with a 21-10 lead and Nick Saban doing what he does at the half and then it's anybody's ball game.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 4, 2022)

I'm just supporting Georgia and hoping for a win. Could be anyone's game.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 4, 2022)

I make no warranties, expressed or implied.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 4, 2022)

I hate betting against Saban. Every time I do he kicks me. I'm still feeling UGA


----------



## LEGHORN (Jan 4, 2022)

No way I would bet on this game. No telling what’s gonna happen. My feeling is it will be decided by coach decisions, and we all know where that leaves Kirby - with another loss to Saban.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 4, 2022)

elfiii said:


> I make no warranties, expressed or implied.



Wisdom right there, this gonna be a slobberknocker.

I want to hear Eli Gold saying those magic words over and over, TOUCHDOWN ALABAMA!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 4, 2022)

The pups will win. No way they let what happened in the sec champ game happen again? At least I don't think they do? Bama struggled alot this year and it's a miracle that didn't have 3 losses? Bama is without meetchie and cincys cb locked up Williamson in the last game. Surely ga can contain him. I also think ga will blitz more this game like the michigan game and not sit back and play on their heals like the first matchup with Bama.
It all rides on Bennett and playing with a chip and confidence even if he makes a couple of mistakes. What I mean by that is he is going to face adversity in a game like this. Just how momentum works. Stroud made a couple mistakes in his game against Utah but when he did you could see on his face it just made him mad and he couldn't wait to get back out there. After throwing that pick right out of halftime still down 2 scores you could see Stroud going to all his lineman hyping them up and saying let's go or something to that effect. If Bennett makes a mistake and he has that deer in the headlights look on the sideline just like he did 2 weeks ago it's not going to end well. My prediction is he will rise to the occasion and go down in pup history as a DGD!!!!!

This is how I see it.

Of course I could be totally wrong.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 4, 2022)

Just give me a safe, competitive game with both teams playing their best and I will sleep well that night.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 4, 2022)

I recommend that everyone from both sides lay in a good supply of snacks, beverages, and at least one crying towel that may remain hidden until needed.


----------



## Waddams (Jan 4, 2022)

It might be more competitive, but I'm expecting Alabama again. No offense to the UGA guys, I don't root for either team, but it's like this for me. I used to go to a lot of games. I've seen game breaking speed live. Think the old Miami speedsters - Ed Reed, Santana Moss, Sean Taylor. As a VT grad, Vick, Kevin Jones, anyone named Fuller, DeAngelo Hall. Guys that were so fast they left opponents not just grasping at air but heads whipping around confused because they didn't even know where the guy that just blew by them was anymore.  It's not just no-pads, straight line 40 speed either. It's "game speed". That kind of speed just plain kills. It can't be coached and it can't be outschemed.

I saw UGA play Mizzou this season. UGA is a great team. Big, well trained up, well coached up. They were in position all game long, they all consistently beat their man, and they coasted to an easy win. What I did not see, though, was a big difference in speed. There wasn't anyone on defense that seemed to cover 30 yards sideline to sideline in the blink of an eye and left you wondering "how'd he teleport like that?" The RB's and WR's beat their guy on defense, but they Mizzou guys kept up with them. There wasn't anyone on UGA's offense that just flat blew by anyone. 

UGA didn't have anyone on the field that was clearly in a higher gear and made the rest of the field look like they were moving in slow motion. 

Alabama has a few guys like that. Saban's guys are also well trained up and coached up, and he's got a guy or two that leave everyone else looking like their stuck in mud. That's why Alabama won the SEC championship game. They didn't win it because Saban is better on game day. UGA's coaches are just as smart, just as good. Saban didn't win that game just that day. Saban won that game starting 3 years ago when he recruited the guys he has and started their prep through his program. 

I'd like to see UGA and Smart finally get one on Saban but I don't think it's gonna happen. I'll be very happy if I'm wrong. However, I think Saban will have his guys ready, and I think he's got a few guys that are game breakers with that extra gear above the rest of mortal humanity. That was the difference a few weeks ago, and I think it will be the difference again.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 4, 2022)

elfiii said:


> I make no warranties, expressed or implied.



Also no guarantees of merchantability or fitness for a specific purpose.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 4, 2022)

At this point, it is all Mental for us UGA fans.  Been there, done that so many times and Saban just continues to beat us.  My son, a UGA senior will be up there, I hope UGA wins so he can see it in person.  With that said, I see a much closer game than the first go around this year, but still see a Bama win simply for the fact Saban knows how to win these type games.  I sure hope I am wrong, boy do I hope I am wrong.  Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 4, 2022)

UGA  34  Tide 28


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 4, 2022)

More competitive game, closer score, but the same result nonetheless.


----------



## formula1 (Jan 4, 2022)

I hope the Dawgs will pull it off. I have no idea if they will because it’s Bama but I think they should win and believe they are the better team.


----------



## 00Beau (Jan 4, 2022)

From what I am hearing,  Bama needs to forfeit the game, Saban had a great game plan in The SEC Championship game and stuck to it.   I believe it will be a totally different approach this go around,  Bama 27. Dwags  17


----------



## Howard Roark (Jan 4, 2022)

This triple dawg hope they win. With that being said if they don’t it will ruin my mood for about 3 minutes until my CPAP sends me into blissful repose. 

If the dawgs win I will probably be up an extra 10 minutes. 

No more of what is today’s college football for 7 months after Monday night.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 4, 2022)

My prediction is there will be a National Title game played by two fully capable and best teams in the country with one of them coming out the victor at the end. Other than that I give no other predictions.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 4, 2022)

Don't want to scare anyone but the online magic 8 ball said a UGA win is "Very Doubtful".


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 4, 2022)

DAWGS win! In a close slobberknockin' contest.  Our defense wants this shot and they are the ones who can turn the tide ... pun intended!


----------



## Howard Roark (Jan 4, 2022)

RoosterTodd said:


> Don't want to scare anyone but the online magic 8 ball said a UGA win is "Very Doubtful".



That’s it, I’m not watching and will be regrouting tile that night


----------



## elfiii (Jan 4, 2022)

Howard Roark said:


> That’s it, I’m not watching and will be regrouting tile that night


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 4, 2022)

I went to  https://magic-8ball.com/  and when i asked if the Dawgs win the National Championship game next monday night the answer was ....Without a doubt


----------



## Howard Roark (Jan 4, 2022)

bilgerat said:


> I went to  https://magic-8ball.com/  and when i asked if the Dawgs win the National Championship game next monday night the answer was ....Without a doubt



So Dr Foucci is running magic 8 ball . Com. 

He will change his mind as needed.


----------



## campboy (Jan 4, 2022)

Whatever the outcome, I'll be a Dawg fan for life

Have a nice day


----------



## turkeyhuntinfool (Jan 4, 2022)

Dawgs by 17! Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## DannyW (Jan 4, 2022)

Won't predict but either team is worthy. These two teams separated themselves from the pack. Usually, you can pick out another team or two and make a case that they should be in the NCG, but not this year.


----------



## ugajay (Jan 4, 2022)

I'll say bama wins because it makes the loss a tiny bit easier on me. My heart says UGA my head says bama. Dawg til I die either way. If UGA happens to win I'll stay up all night long and go to work with a giant smile on my face


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 4, 2022)

I say congratulations Dawg fans! Dawgs 45-Bama 3


----------



## notnksnemor (Jan 4, 2022)

Does Kirby Smart have the "Next Level" coaching ability?

Saban does and has proven it.

If UGA stays with what got them to the game and doesn't have that next level, they lose.


----------



## dirtnap (Jan 4, 2022)

41-24 Dawgs?


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 4, 2022)

It’s like failing the first grade it beat you once and you get a pass . Everyone looks at you as a second place winner


----------



## elfiii (Jan 4, 2022)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I say congratulations Dawg fans! Dawgs 45-Bama 3



Beware! Rat poison and it's glowing green in the dark! ^


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 4, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> Does Kirby Smart have the "Next Level" coaching ability?
> 
> Saban does and has proven it.
> 
> If UGA stays with what got them to the game and doesn't have that next level, they lose.


I agree if Kirby can make changes IF needed Dawgs win 35-21!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 4, 2022)

I hope UGA gets over the hurdle! Sure will be a long drive back home if we loose!??


----------



## Hunter922 (Jan 4, 2022)

Dawgs = 5 sacks / 1 defensive TD / 3 picks. Without 2 of these 3.. Some old Dawgs looking sad at the end..


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 4, 2022)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I say congratulations Dawg fans! Dawgs 45-Bama 3



 from a fellow Bama fan!

I just want to see a good, old school, hard nosed SEC matchup.
May the best team take home the big prize!

That being said-Roll Tide!


----------



## weagle (Jan 6, 2022)

The dogs won't make the same mistake they did in the SEC CG.  They won't play contain on Young. They will chase him out of the pocket and force errors.  They'll have 6+ sacs and win by 11.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 6, 2022)

weagle said:


> The dogs won't make the same mistake they did in the SEC CG.  They won't play contain on Young. They will chase him out of the pocket and force errors.  They'll have 6+ sacs and win by 11.


I think that you're just trying to make these Dawg fans happy hoping that they'll take it easy on you when the Dawgs take Auburn to the woodshed again next year! They'll forget that the Dawgs are your second favorite team by then and it won't matter!!! I'll admit that if that happens that I heard it here first


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 6, 2022)

I'm just pulling your Dawg chain weagle! That could very well happen


----------



## notnksnemor (Jan 6, 2022)

weagle said:


> The dogs won't make the same mistake they did in the SEC CG.  They won't play contain on Young. They will chase him out of the pocket and force errors.  They'll have 6+ sacs and win by 11.



They better change their D line stunts when rushing.
Bama's O line studied UGA's rush patterns and handled them handily.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 6, 2022)

The team with the red helmets wins.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 6, 2022)

weagle said:


> The dogs won't make the same mistake they did in the SEC CG.  They won't play contain on Young. They will chase him out of the pocket and force errors.  They'll have 6+ sacs and win by 11.



I hope you are right but whatever Kirby plans to do at the beginning of the game Saban will begin working on an adjustment to overcome it.  I don't think the Dawgs were beaten by a team with more talent in the SEC Championship, I think they were out coached.  I sincerely hope that doesn't happen again but Saban has produced near miracles before.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jan 6, 2022)

I hope I’m wrong but I predict Bama wins.

The student will not beat the teacher, especially the teacher who is the GOAT.

I’m just hoping for a thriller - like a 5 yr old 10 pt busting out of the thicket running a doe thriller…

But kudos to Kirby and team, after all we ARE in the national title game! That’s quite a feat in itself!  May the best team win!


----------



## 1982ace (Jan 6, 2022)

31-17 dawgs on top!


----------



## turkeyhuntinfool (Jan 6, 2022)

Dawgs win by 17. Go Dawgs !!!!!!!


----------



## DannyW (Jan 7, 2022)

UGA fans will never learn....

Hope UGA wins...in spite of Hope.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 7, 2022)

I've said it in other threads, 42-21 UGA.  Smart is finally going to toss the Saban monkey.  But man, what Saban can do with a halftime and 3 time outs is unreal.  GO DAWGS!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 7, 2022)

Why are we even having this conversation. Cause Georgia screwed up the first time. Bama ain’t Michigan folks.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Jan 7, 2022)

I hope I’m wrong but I think Bama is going to take us to the woodshed.  We haven’t been able to convert third downs against Bama for the last two years (or any other good defenses) and I think it will be much the same this time.  This just gives Young and the Bama offense more time to score more points.  

Kirby will probably realize too late the game is getting away from him and he’ll throw JT in the fire.  Since he hasn’t played any meaningful snaps in four months this will exacerbate the problem.  At least I get to bed at a decent hour.

I know I sound like Munson but it’s the way I see it playing out.  I would love to be wrong but I think Hope dumps us again.


----------



## formula1 (Jan 7, 2022)

Dawg fan for life and hoping for a special victory.

But Hope won’t dump anyone over a football game!


----------



## weagle (Jan 7, 2022)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I'm just pulling your Dawg chain weagle! That could very well happen



I figured that.  If you've read a few of my posts, you know I call it like I see it regardless of who agrees or gets their feels bruised.


----------



## weagle (Jan 7, 2022)

I've never observed Saban to be that great of a game day coach.  He wins because of his system.  It is 365 days a year and every day is about putting the biggest, fastest, most well conditioned and most talented players on the field and executing.


----------



## BeerThirty (Jan 7, 2022)

Bama again, but not a blowout this time.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 7, 2022)

weagle said:


> I've never observed Saban to be that great of a game day coach.  He wins because of his system.  It is 365 days a year and every day is about putting the biggest, fastest, most well conditioned and most talented players on the field and executing.



“The wise general wins first. Then he goes to war.” Sun Tzu

?


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 7, 2022)

I am the biggest Dawg fan ever.  If Bama wins, there is no way in the world I will get over it in three minutes, three hours, three days or three years.  When they show the OT Tua pass to win the 2017 CFP, which I am sure they will show ad nausem on every sports show this week, I simply cannot watch it.  I click to something else.  I will be pulling heart and soul for the Dawgs Monday night, but my prediction is Bama.  Either a blowout like the SECCG or a heart wrenching last minute deal.  Bama's QB is just too good.  Jameson Williamson is just too good.  Dawgs by 17???? Please.  When has Bama ever lost by 17 in the later day Saban Era.  I pray that I am wrong.  If Georgia wins, I will gleefully take all the bashing any Dawg or other fans throw my way.  Go Dawgs.   It really is now or never


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 7, 2022)

After reading the previous post maybe a PSA is in order for my DAWG bros. 

https://www.suicidehotlines.com/georgia.html

I am as bad as the old school DAWG fans. I worry about BAMA’s inconsistency and that Metchie is out.

The upside is Saban has averaged 12.5 wins per season. Even a UGA Math major can figure out that’s few more than scheduled. The year Burrow owned NCAA football and the OSU win being the outliers.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jan 7, 2022)

It will be the subtle things when Bama has the ball.
UGA's D line is huge and fast.
But they're only fast for a certain # of plays at a time.
If Bama can keep the same offense on the field for more than 1 series of downs, UGA's D will get gassed quick.

These are the "next level" things Kirby needs to be thinking about.

Don't let the Dawgs substitute and you gain an advantage.


----------



## across the river (Jan 7, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> They better change their D line stunts when rushing.
> Bama's O line studied UGA's rush patterns and handled them handily.


Yeah, I think this is the key.  They had gotten pressure all year with a four man rush without anything special or tricky. That didn’t work, at all.  If Young has time to stand back there and dance, it will be a long night for UGA.   I expect him to get pressure this time.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 7, 2022)

Bammer 38 dawgs 20


----------



## OwlRNothing (Jan 7, 2022)

I'd really love to see the Dawgs win. Been a long time since 1980. 

That said, I really expect GA to come out looking good and fade about half way through the second quarter. But, hopefully I'm wrong on that one. I've been wrong before. Ask my wife.


----------



## lampern (Jan 7, 2022)

Want UGA to win but predict Bama wins a close one


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2022)

I predict Alabama and UGA playing Monday while the rest of you watch the Dawgs and Bama go at it. 

The 2 Best Teams in the country! 

All while the Gators & Auburn celebrate 6 wins and the Vols have 7. 

It sure is good being a Dawg right now! Hate on, hate on, hate on!!!!


----------



## alphachief (Jan 8, 2022)

Bama…comfortably again.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 8, 2022)

Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 8, 2022)

king killer delete said:


> Why are we even having this conversation. Cause Georgia screwed up the first time. Bama ain’t Michigan folks.



The averages show that Bammer is going to go down this time.  DAWGS ain't gonna be the same team as last time.  They gonna lay their ears back and get after it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Bammer 38 dawgs 20


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479543359765037058


----------



## Baroque Brass (Jan 8, 2022)

DannyW said:


> UGA fans will never learn....
> 
> Hope UGA wins...in spite of Hope.


Hope is a tease. She needs to go away.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Jan 8, 2022)

Daughter and son in law and three other couples left about thirty minutes ago headed to Indy. She said if Dawgs lose it’ll be a long ride home. I told her that if they win, she’ll be glad she was there. As much as I want to see a Dawgs win, I’m not expecting it. I really thought they’d win the SECCG and they got embarrassed. Kirby has had Saban on the ropes before but couldn’t put him down. Saban came out swinging and delivered the knockout punch. Saban has the best team and will go down as one of the game’s greatest coaches. He always finds a way to win. Much respect to him and his team.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 8, 2022)

If Kirby don’t get an elite Heisman quality qb  next year— fire him


----------



## Throwback (Jan 8, 2022)

LOL. I said “next year”


----------



## Throwback (Jan 8, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> The averages show that Bammer is going to go down this time.  DAWGS ain't gonna be the same team as last time.  They gonna lay their ears back and get after it.


So Alabama will be the same team?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2022)

Throwback said:


> LOL. I said “next year”


That’s the motto at Auburn. You say it all the time. What’s so funny this time? You finally think this is the year? 17-3.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 8, 2022)

elfiii said:


> I make no warranties, expressed or implied.


I do.
Alabama.

Hope I'm wrong but I doubt it.


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 8, 2022)

Last time I told someone that my mind said UGA would win, but my heart knew Bama would. This time my mind tells me the opposite and so does my heart.  It’s got me concerned. I can honestly say I’ll be happy for UGA if they can win it, but I’ll miss the 1980 jokes so bad!


----------



## formula1 (Jan 8, 2022)

That SEC championship has got a lot of us back to Larry Munson wary!

I believe!  Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2022)

formula1 said:


> That SEC championship has got a lot of us back to Larry Munson wary!
> 
> I believe!  Go Dawgs!



I channel my inner Munson every Saturday during football season.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 8, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> The averages show that Bammer is going to go down this time.  DAWGS ain't gonna be the same team as last time.  They gonna lay their ears back and get after it.


 you think Alabama is going to be the same Team? As usual Alabama should have been beat and if they are guess what Bama will be back next year. Georgia wins you loose all that talent to the NFL . Bama will be back . I’m surprised they made it this far so go ahead a write Bama off. That’s exactly what Bama wants


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 8, 2022)

elfiii said:


> “The wise general wins first. Then he goes to war.” Sun Tzu
> 
> ?


You are right


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 8, 2022)

king killer delete said:


> you think Alabama is going to be the same Team? As usual Alabama should have been beat and if they are guess what Bama will be back next year. Georgia wins you loose all that talent to the NFL . Bama will be back . I’m surprised they made it this far so go ahead a write Bama off. That’s exactly what Bama wants


Bama better be the same team.  They ain't played that good all year. Before or since. And to be clear chief.... Uga ain't  going anywhere in the near future.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2022)

king killer delete said:


> You are right



Sun Tzu was right. I just quoted him.???


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 8, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Bama better be the same team.  They ain't played that good all year. Before or since. And to be clear chief.... Uga ain't  going anywhere in the near future.


Not saying Georgia  is going anywhere but next year is rebuilding year for UGA . This year for Bama . UGA is a great team and should have beat Bama before but have not. I am not a betting man but if I was I wouldn’t bet on Bama . When I say Bama will be different so will Georgia. Just watch . 42 years is still 42 years and Bama is back every year. It’s taken Georgia 4 years to get back here. Georgia better be ready is all I’m saying


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 8, 2022)

king killer delete said:


> Not saying IGA is going anywhere but next year is rebuilding year for UGA . This year for Bama . UGA is a great team and should have beat Bama before but have not. I am not a betting man but if I was I wouldn’t bet on Bama . When I say Bama will be different so will Georgia. Just watch . 42 years is still 42 years and Bama is back every year. It’s taken Georgia 4 years to get back here. Georgia better be ready is all I’m saying


Kirby has been at ga for 6 yrs. Been in the 
Mix for 4.  Once the 42 yrs thing goes away, we'll get on a pretty good roll. Not saying we'll ever match what Saban has done, but Kirby is young, he's paying his dues, and is recruiting with the best of em.  Gotta open your eyes to that


----------



## Chattco1 (Jan 8, 2022)

I want Ga. to win. However, my prediction is Saban will out coach ole Kirby again. Alabama will be more prepared with the small details and will outplay and outscore the dawgs again. Alabama 30-21


----------



## antharper (Jan 8, 2022)

Ga wins ! Saban retires ! Alabama is out of the conversation after a couple seasons without Saban !


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 8, 2022)

antharper said:


> Ga wins ! Saban retires ! Alabama is out of the conversation after a couple seasons without Saban !



This is the dream of the school kid that gets beat up regularly and gets his lunch money taken away.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Jan 9, 2022)

antharper said:


> Ga wins ! Saban retires ! Alabama is out of the conversation after a couple seasons without Saban !


I think Saban recently got a contract extension with FAT raise. I don’t think he’s going anywhere. IF they lose to the Dawgs, Saban will make notes of how they lost and make sure it doesn’t happen again. That’s why he is the GOAT.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 9, 2022)

Throwback said:


> If Kirby don’t get an elite Heisman quality qb  next year— fire him



If you don't find a new hobby besides trolling DAWG threads, we gonna fire you.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 9, 2022)

king killer delete said:


> you think Alabama is going to be the same Team? As usual Alabama should have been beat and if they are guess what Bama will be back next year. Georgia wins you loose all that talent to the NFL . Bama will be back . I’m surprised they made it this far so go ahead a write Bama off. That’s exactly what Bama wants



Nobody wrote Bammer off.  You seem sensitive.  What no ducks?


----------



## notnksnemor (Jan 9, 2022)

I predict,
Bama will go hurry up with a spread offense as much as possible in the first half to tire the UGA D linemen.
Then pour on the coals in the second half.

UGA better compensate.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## king killer delete (Jan 9, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> Nobody wrote Bammer off.  You seem sensitive.  What no ducks?


Just showing up . I’m ok just want you guys to make it but to many have written Bama off and the game ain’t been played yet


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 9, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Kirby has been at ga for 6 yrs. Been in the
> Mix for 4.  Once the 42 yrs thing goes away, we'll get on a pretty good roll. Not saying we'll ever match what Saban has done, but Kirby is young, he's paying his dues, and is recruiting with the best of em.  Gotta open your eyes to that


If he doesn’t win they will be after his head. Takes time and the Georgia fan base got to give him a chance


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 9, 2022)

42 years is not going away unless your a democrat and can rewrite history ?


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 9, 2022)

Win then talk


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 9, 2022)

Ain't nobody wrote em off this time around.  Not here. not in the press. Come on delete... Gotta do better than that


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 9, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Ain't nobody wrote em off this time around.  Not here. not in the press. Come on delete... Gotta do better than that


You must not watch TV. Last month Alabama had lost before anybody took the field. Same right now . I was surprised they won .


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 9, 2022)

Yeah I watch. Only Vegas and that's rat poison.  75 percent of commentators are picking the tide. With good reason. They must have different TV in Savannah


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 9, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Yeah I watch. Only Vegas and that's rat poison.  75 percent of commentators are picking the tide. With good reason. They must have different TV in Savannah


SEC says no and month ago nobody had the tide. I will be the first to say that Bama season was weak at best but some how they pulled it off and the SEC championship was a big surprise. All I’m saying is the Dawgs better come to play and I’m sure they will and so will Bama. Every play counts and it may come down to one play that makes the difference.


----------



## HermanMerman (Jan 9, 2022)

31-24 Bama. I have to see UGA pull it off against them before I believe it.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 9, 2022)

Georgia is good


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 9, 2022)

HermanMerman said:


> 31-24 Bama. I have to see UGA pull it off against them before I believe it.


This. I've been a dawg fan all my life. Somebody will still have to convince me on Tuesday if we win in Monday. That's where I'm at with it


----------



## HermanMerman (Jan 9, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> This. I've been a dawg fan all my life. Somebody will still have to convince me on Tuesday if we win in Monday. That's where I'm at with it



Me too, my friend. I graduated from UGA in ‘08.  We have the talent, but the greatest coach of all time is in our way. If it weren’t for him, we would have won in ‘12 and ‘17. Sometimes you just have to tip your cap and appreciate what you are seeing. That doesn’t mean we can’t win, but I have to see it to believe it. David Pollack said it best a couple of weeks ago, “ Georgia is living in Saban’s world just like everyone else.”


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 9, 2022)

I love my Dawgs, but I have seen nothing in recent times that leads me to believe that Kirby can out coach Saban. Tide wins once again.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jan 9, 2022)

At least they're not playing at MB Stadium.

UGA record there is not good.


----------



## poohbear (Jan 9, 2022)

If the Dawgs lose so be it . I just want to see an all out effort nothing left on the table kind of play. Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2022)

6 pages of rat poison so far.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Jan 9, 2022)

Why is the natty played on Monday night? College football is traditionally played on Saturday. It should’ve been played last night.


----------



## tcward (Jan 9, 2022)

Baroque Brass said:


> Why is the natty played on Monday night? College football is traditionally played on Saturday. It should’ve been played last night.


This^^!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 9, 2022)

king killer delete said:


> Just showing up . I’m ok just want you guys to make it but to many have written Bama off and the game ain’t been played yet


Dawgs can’t lose.


----------



## Ugahunter2013 (Jan 9, 2022)

I don’ t think it really matters who we have at QB… we won’t beat Bama. I like Stet a lot, but Bama is just too strong. We will need a monster game on the ground to take the pressure off Stet, just to give us a fighting chance. I just don’t see that happening. I hope I am wrong.

34-21 Bama


----------



## Throwback (Jan 9, 2022)

24 hours boys.  24 hours.


----------



## rolltidefan (Jan 9, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs can’t lose.[/QUOT


They already did.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 9, 2022)

elfiii said:


> 6 pages of rat poison so far.



Its just yummy…..


----------



## Baroque Brass (Jan 10, 2022)

rolltidefan said:


> They already did.


Yes they did. And if you’re referring to the SECCG, they looked totally inept while doing it. Every Dawgs fan is still trying to understand that game. It’s like they didn’t even try to get pressure on Young.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 10, 2022)

Baroque Brass said:


> Yes they did. And if you’re referring to the SECCG, they looked totally inept while doing it. Every Dawgs fan is still trying to understand that game. It’s like they didn’t even try to get pressure on Young.



Not to disparage the DAWGs but Kirby all but said they lacked focus at the SECCG. He spoke of the beach, going to team events. That won’t happen this time. Not the total problem, but didn’t help.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jan 10, 2022)

Baroque Brass said:


> Yes they did. And if you’re referring to the SECCG, they looked totally inept while doing it. Every Dawgs fan is still trying to understand that game. It’s like they didn’t even try to get pressure on Young.



See post 42 for your answer.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 10, 2022)

Time to battle! Roll Tide Roll!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 10, 2022)

king killer delete said:


> Just showing up . I’m ok just want you guys to make it but to many have written Bama off and the game ain’t been played yet



Any fool who writes Bammer off, don't know jack about football.  Saben will have them ready.  I think the DAWGS will be the hungrier team on the hunt tonight, but it will be a slobber knocker for sure!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 10, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Its just yummy…..



Careful, you might need some salt and pepper to go with that after the game ... or I might.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Jan 10, 2022)

I hope when the sideline reporter interviews Kirby at halftime, the question isn’t “Coach, what does your team have to do to get back in this game?”??


----------



## notnksnemor (Jan 10, 2022)

I like the mental aspects of the game.

If I was Bama this would be my strategy in the 1st quarter.
Field an offense that can run at least 6 consecutive plays without a substitution.

Get Jordan Davis on the field and make him run hard for those 6+ hurry up plays.
More if possible.
Jordan will be gassed for at least 1/2 a quarter.

If they try to sub him you get a free 5 yards.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 10, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> Careful, you might need some salt and pepper to go with that after the game ... or I might.



I am well aware, the DAWGs have a very good team this year.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 10, 2022)

Baroque Brass said:


> Why is the natty played on Monday night? College football is traditionally played on Saturday. It should’ve been played last night.




As in everything.....Money, money, money....Monday night has the highest viewership in general, and they won't have any other football competition to get higher ratings.  Higher ratings equal more dollars from advertisers.  Plus, it is a reward for host cities to get another day of dollars from fans and guests


----------



## hopper (Jan 10, 2022)

I got Dawgs by the highest number unless of course Bama beats em.


----------



## slow motion (Jan 10, 2022)

I'm not as nervous about this one as I was the SEC Championship Game. Maybe because the Dawgs have made it to the National Championship Game. No losers in this game tonight. Saban has clearly owned us. Heck of a coach. Always seems to find a way to pull it out. 
That said I'm gonna say Dawgs win by 6. 
GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## Whitefeather (Jan 10, 2022)

Saban will out coach Kirby again. Kirby is a great recruiter and that talent alone  has gotten them this far. It took Saban 7-8 years to win his first. 

I think Bama exploits the secondary and wins by 7 or less in a late score. 

Hopefully it’s a good game 

34-30 Alabama


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 10, 2022)

I'll post my prediction after midnight and I'll bet anyone that I hit it right on the money. Til then I'll keep it to myself


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 11, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> The pups will win. No way they let what happened in the sec champ game happen again? At least I don't think they do? Bama struggled alot this year and it's a miracle that didn't have 3 losses? Bama is without meetchie and cincys cb locked up Williamson in the last game. Surely ga can contain him. I also think ga will blitz more this game like the michigan game and not sit back and play on their heals like the first matchup with Bama.
> It all rides on Bennett and playing with a chip and confidence even if he makes a couple of mistakes. What I mean by that is he is going to face adversity in a game like this. Just how momentum works. Stroud made a couple mistakes in his game against Utah but when he did you could see on his face it just made him mad and he couldn't wait to get back out there. After throwing that pick right out of halftime still down 2 scores you could see Stroud going to all his lineman hyping them up and saying let's go or something to that effect. If Bennett makes a mistake and he has that deer in the headlights look on the sideline just like he did 2 weeks ago it's not going to end well. My prediction is he will rise to the occasion and go down in pup history as a DGD!!!!!
> 
> This is how I see it.
> ...



Man that reads like a prophesy!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 11, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Man that reads like a prophesy!!!


You da man!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 11, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> Jordan will be gassed for at least 1/2 a quarter.


Wasn't the case. He terrorized Bama all night long!


----------



## greendawg (Jan 11, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Wasn't the case. He terrorized Bama all night long!



Boooommmm!!!!!


----------



## notnksnemor (Jan 11, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Wasn't the case. He terrorized Bama all night long!



UGA found that "Next Level".


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2022)

I sure am glad I didn't eat none of the rat poison in this thread. There's enough of it to kill a grown man right where he stands.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jan 11, 2022)

elfiii said:


> I sure am glad I didn't eat none of the rat poison in this thread. There's enough of it to kill a grown man right where he stands.



What does not kill you, makes you stronger.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 11, 2022)

elfiii said:


> I sure am glad I didn't eat none of the rat poison in this thread. There's enough of it to kill a grown man right where he stands.


And I'm glad that the online Magic 8 ball was wrong!


----------



## weagle (Jan 11, 2022)

weagle said:


> The dogs won't make the same mistake they did in the SEC CG.  They won't play contain on Young. They will chase him out of the pocket and force errors.  They'll have 6+ sacs and win by 11.



I was pretty close.


----------



## antharper (Jan 11, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> This. I've been a dawg fan all my life. Somebody will still have to convince me on Tuesday if we win in Monday. That's where I'm at with it


It wasn’t a dream !!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2022)

weagle said:


> I was pretty close.



I'll never understand why CKS changed up the defensive scheme that's worked all year long at the last minute because Muh Bryce Youngtaw. He changed it back for this game and there's your difference.


----------



## DannyW (Jan 11, 2022)

Great win for Georgia! I will always think of it as the last true collegiate championship.

Yeah...I know...the portal has had an impact for a couple years now, and NIL was in place this season. But the landscape is really going to change in the next couple of years and this season really feels like a changing of the guard. Kind of an out with the old and in with the new.

Went outside at the end of the game to hear the celebration. Expected to hear fireworks and horn blaring. Nothing. Dead silence. I must live on the Alabama side of town.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2022)

DannyW said:


> Great win for Georgia! I will always think of it as the last true collegiate championship.
> 
> Yeah...I know...the portal has had an impact for a couple years now, and NIL was in place this season. But the landscape is really going to change in the next couple of years and this season really feels like a changing of the guard. Kind of an out with the old and in with the new.
> 
> Went outside at the end of the game to hear the celebration. Expected to hear fireworks and horn blaring. Nothing. Dead silence. I must live on the Alabama side of town.



Yep. I'm betting I won't be participating much in this forum this time next year. CFB was the last team sport holdout for me. Now it's all about the money and only about the money. I don't want no truck with that.


----------

